# Which type of heat lamp for boa



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

My boa has gone into a bigger viv and too big for heat mats. I know they ideally should have heat from a lamp. I’ve a dimmer thermostat ready from when I had beardies but unsure about heat lamp. Would be grateful for advice please x


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Have a look at the Stickies in the main Snake Section :2thumb:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

The best in terms of projection, spectrum and area coverage is a combo of 2 lamps. A 100w PAR38 halogen to provide a rich basking spot, to warm the air and provide plenty of IR-A and a 50w Deep Heat Projector to fill the missing IR-B portion of the spectrum. 


Both can be dimming stat controlled and represent the most accurate representation of this portion of daylight possible so far. 


We are now learning a lot more about the importance of IR and its correct provision. Visible light also.


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Thank you for taking the time to explain that to me x


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Happy to help




asm1006 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to explain that to me x


----------

